# Pecan shells



## dacdots (Mar 23, 2006)

Has anyone ever used pecan shells for smoking wood?I read about this somewhere as well as using peanut hulls in the same way.My mom bought 100# of pecans to share with the family and I have ask them all to save the shells for me to try.Any comments?


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 23, 2006)

We've never tride this but I seem to remeber reading somewhere that they can produce a bitter smoke flavor if used in large quantities and that they burn hotter than pecan wood.  I'll try and find the article I found that in.  If you do use them I would use them in moderation along with some other woods so they don't overpower the smoke.  I'm sure someone else here will have tride it and be able to give advice from experience.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 24, 2006)

dacdots,
     I've never use the shells only. It sounds like they may work well as a smoking medium. However, I do remember some years ago when I had a batch of pecans that had grown old (had my own trees). So, I decided that I would use the old pecans in my next smoke (a whole ham). I was using an ECB back then. I poured the pecans in on top of a good bed of charcoal. The smoke was thick and dark. And the meat came out with a bitter taste. At first I thought that the taste was a result of my having used the whole pecans. That was probably true. However, there is also the possibility that I was very new to the smoking effort back then and may have generated a perfect combinition for the formulation of creosote. I really don't know. 

But after all this wondering around, I'd say go ahead with the pecan shells. Maintain  good ventillation (full open with the chimney vent) and hopefully all wil go well. Just be aware that whole pecans may render the whole product bitter.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 24, 2006)

Dave, I remember reading about using Pecan shells here in the Forums, I believe it was last fall sometime so that topic may be buried in the archives somewhere, I'll see if I can find the thread.

Okay, I found the original thread that asked about using Pecan shells for smoking.  Click on the link for the topic. Pecan shells for smoking?


----------



## dacdots (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks Dutch, the thread convinced me to try some.I didnt ever remember seeing anything about it here on the forum.Here in WV pecan trees are scarce as hens teeth.My mom has a friend with holdings in SC and every year he brings 500# of pecans up for her churches members.They have hybrid pecan trees that will grow in our climate zone and I may yet buy a couple and try to raise them.Pecan is a member of the hickory family so they graft pecan with a hickory that will handle the cold weather.Im not sure what the nuts would be like but the seed companies swear ther just like regular pecans.Thanks again for the research Dutch.


----------

